# First wolf on the ground this mourning



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

A real estate agent in Idaho Bagged the first wolf @ dawn this mourning. Sorry I dont have more detail, herd it on the radio on the way into work. 8) 

I think it would be a great mount to have in my home, big ole bad wolf.


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

The only good Wolf is a "DEAD WOLF"
Shootem up Idaho.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I concur


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Hope they wound a bunch and don't recover them...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Last I checked, 15 had been killed.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Good idea tuffluckdriller 8)


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

i live in idaho and me and my dad both got wolf tags... but doubt well get one you only see them when you dont want to...

what sucks though is that if we do get one we have to take it to the fish and game and they keep a tooth or something out of the skull then brand the hide but i hope you can keep the hide if i can ill make it into a cape and wear it around


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

No one is going to take your trophy away from you! They just need a tooth for aging the animal.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As of today, 52 have been killed in Idaho. Here is the link with the updates.
http://fishgame.idaho.gov/cms/hunt/wolf/quota.cfm


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

With the other big game hunts going on, the number of wolves harvested is going up. Not at 72 - 1/3 of the way to the harvest quota of 220. I wonder if they'll hit the harvest objective?
Link for updates.
http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/cms/hunt/wolf/quota.cfm

In Montana, the quote was 77. 12 have been harvested. Their deer hunt opens this weekend so that should put a lot more people in the hills. Montana update is at:
http://fwp.mt.gov/hunting/planahunt/wolfStatus.html


----------

